# plussauvage



## plussauvage (Jul 19, 2009)

please visit a blog/website where you can find stories with pictures if you get a chance.

http://plussauvage.blogspot.com

Thank you everybody, take care


----------



## nikola090 (Jul 21, 2009)

I like your stories!

the girl always loses her control...


----------



## dig_s0ft (Jul 28, 2009)

Great stories, plussauvage! I think they've gotten better and better, and every time you write a new chapter I keep wanting to read more!

What happened to your blog, though? I visited once or twice, but the last few times I've tried to check it, Blogger says "blog not found." Could you move the blog to a different service?

Keep up the GREAT work!! 

d_s


----------



## johnbonham69 (Aug 1, 2009)

Damn. This is what I get for going on vacation. I miss the blog of one of my favorite new writers. Well I hope you get it up soon, plussavage.


----------

